# drop zone decoys



## GooseGetter007 (Jul 9, 2004)

Has any one heard of these decoys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've never seen one in person, but I've seen plenty of pics and heard some opinions. Probably the best decoy on the market, but you'll pay for them at $75/piece.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive got one of them that I bought just to see in person......and let me tell you it has the most realistic paint job of any deke ive ever seen. Once you see one in person you see the absolute perfection of the decoy - even the undersides to them are flocked.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Holy Cripes - $75 for one flippin' decoy! WOW!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you get a "Girl" with that? For that price you should!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is not a good sign for the "little" guy when others will pay $75 for one decoy because if they will pay this they will also pay for.......!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

where do you find these...i would like to look at them!!!??


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

The paint job isnt as good as dave smith decoys...by far the most realistic decoys


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They look great, but they are a little out of my price range.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have seen them in person. Nice decoy, but not needed at all to kill birds.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

ill ask again...where can i find these...i would like to see them??? :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Sorry  Here you go http://www.aerooutdoors.com/ElitesPricing.html


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

OMFG are they out of their mind..... hmmm

$75 x 5doz = $4,500 + S&H

they look good but damn they should for 4500. And TRUST me if i saw 1 little little little flaw in the dek after 5 years of use i would still take it back and shove it where the sun dont shine.

I agree with Rick i better be getting a girl for that price!!

lata, 2d


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

> zx2dxz:
> OMFG are they out of their mind..... hmmm
> 
> $75 x 5doz = $4,500 + S&H
> ...


 :withstupid: I would take them back after 5years if there was something wrong.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

ya know whats screwed up. People still buy them. So I guess $75 isnt much to rich people. HEHE :evil:


----------

